

Hubspot's CPO and Head of Engineering Depart - drewvolpe
http://www.hubspot.com/company-news/hubspot-alumni-spotlight

======
abdinoor
More reading on this: [http://betaboston.com/news/2014/07/29/hubspots-head-of-
produ...](http://betaboston.com/news/2014/07/29/hubspots-head-of-product-and-
vp-of-engineering-will-depart-in-september/)

